# Ordering some hens..? Is that possible?



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I would like to order some rare breed pullets or hens. 12 weeks or older. Less than 8months. Is this possible?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes it is possible but very expensive if you buy from a hatchery. They'r called started pullets. I suggest you check out Craigslist for hens.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Check out McMurray. The started selling older chicks. You can order some breeds at 4 weeks old. No heat lamp needed.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Great thanks!!!! Hopefully I will have a broody by spring


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I know a lot of small hobby farms that sell them that age. Where are you located?


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Friendsville tn


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I know one that is in Dalton, GA that sells them. It is a little expensive, but in my opinion it's worth it. They do ship, but it may be cheaper to pick them up. Let me know if it's to far for you to drive.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

They are 5-7 weeks old. I know they are not as old as you wanted but in my opinion it's worth the wait to own such fine chickens. They are the best farm I have ever bought from and they are very good people. Let me know if you are interested or not. Thanks!


----------



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

MaransGuy said:


> They are 5-7 weeks old. I know they are not as old as you wanted but in my opinion it's worth the wait to own such fine chickens. They are the best farm I have ever bought from and they are very good people. Let me know if you are interested or not. Thanks!


Does the farm have a website?


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes, it's, "taylorhobbyfarms.us"


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Cool! I'm gonna check it out!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok, glad to help.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

They have some nice breeds on there!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I know! I love them. I got several breeds from them last year. (it was easter sat.) Let me know if you decide to get any.  Which breed do you like on the website so far?


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I particularly like the barneveldors. I have never had those and the buff layced brahmas. Those are so pretty! I'm also interested in the americanas. There's look great and they have huge muffs. I want to order when they get their olive eggers in. I was going to try and breed my own in the spring but it would be easier to order with them!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I have 1 French black copper maran rooster and a French blue copper maran hen and an Americana roo and hen.. So I'm assuming I could somehow breed some olive eggers but I'm not sure...


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

You cross the Marans rooster over the Ameraucana hen and there chicks are olive eggers.  I like their Black Copper Marans, Ameraucana's, and Brahma's. I don't care to much for Barnevelders.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Really what the temperament??


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

None of the above have a bad temperament as far as I know. I have never raised the Barnevelders before though.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Jennifer - I just order my first started pullers from Murray McMurry and could not be happier. They were delivered overnight at 14 weeks of age. They are all very healthy and happy hens


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Jmc.. Really that's great!! Perfect! Thankyou


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

jennifer said:


> Jmc.. Really that's great!! Perfect! Thankyou


Very welcome


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

The only thing I don't like about buying them from hatcheries is that their beaks are trimmed.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow over night that's great I'll have to maybe try them when I do my next batch of girls thanks for the info


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Maransguy- the beaks of my hens were not trimmed and I don't believe McMurry does that.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Oh good! I wouldn't order them if they were. I won't be ordering til the fall or even early spring but I will call and confirm that first. Thanks guys!


----------



## arinarin (Jul 28, 2013)

Try efowl they have great service. This is where I order my chicken most of the time.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Ok I will check that out!


----------

